# Goopy eye in my guinea pig!



## Tameer (Nov 30, 2008)

My guinea pig has a goopy eye....and it gets real crusty and stays shut. Does anyone know what this could be? I have been giving him warm towels on the eye every couple of hours.

Thanks...

Lola


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Im afraid i have no idea but im sure someone will be along with some advice for you. But hiya and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tameer (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! I'm so happy I found a forum that talks about small pets!

Lola


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Tameer said:


> Thanks! I'm so happy I found a forum that talks about small pets!
> 
> Lola


Very glad you did.....we talk about alot more than just small pets here....lol
Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

When Guinea Pigs wash they produce a mucus from their eyes. It sounds like she has an infection and could need some antibiotics and drops for the eye. Use some warm water and a cotton ball to clean the eye. and take it to the vets.

Emma x


----------



## 4forest (Nov 30, 2008)

hi.and welcome to the forum!i really really love guinea pigs.im new to this forum too!so far its been great especially with guineapigqueen around to help us out!sorry i can't really help but the best thing to do about the droopy eye is to just compfert your pig while you take it to the vet.


----------

